# we've had a 'breakthrough'...



## CocoNUT (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok...so a few of you have been following my 'adventures in LGD-ing' with my Shar puppy Gus. She is a sweetheart and I LOVE her...but she does drive me nuts sometimes! For anyone out there...there IS a learning curve with LGDs...mostly mine...but still...it's an adventure! 

So...last we left our furry friend Gus...she was barking all night, chasing and eating my chickens/turkeys, and possibly in heat. Well I'm excited to say that her heat cycle has wound down, she hasn't chased/killed a bird in a few weeks, AND she's not barking all night! In fact, she's kinda 'grown up' a bit lately. I'm wondering how long this will last...as I've learned it's always "two steps forward, one step back" with her growing up process. HOWEVER, she has been very consistent lately, and I'm impressed!

She only barks at things she SEEs...mostly one of our cats out in the pasture. Her bark is not as high-pitched/excited anymore - she's being more conservative with her vocalizations now. The BIG change has been when going out to do our animal chores (feedings mostly), she still walks the rountine with us...however...the other day, we saw TWO of our pasture guineas in our back yard area. Gus didn't even go after them. She just looked at them...which is when I noticed them...then she looked at me. I chased them out of the yard adn into their 'territory' - mostly to protect them from Gus. She just watched me, NEVER ONCE tried to go after them! She's done that several days in a row now...but I always watch her, just to be sure. 

She also pays close attention to the birds in their run. It's almost like she's 'counting' them. She hasn't tried to 'play' with them or scare them through the fence. When i go in through the barn to feed them, she patiently sits outside the door (she used to try to get in) and waits for me to do my thing. In the few times a bird has TRIED to get out, she hasn't shown any immediate interest. 

Now...on a super interesting note....our goats (only 4 of them) were munching on the honeysuckle along the fence. Two of my PITAs decided they were going to try and climb the fence to get at the goodies on the other side...(I was hanging laundry)...Gus (who was on the other side of the yard, watching) ran over and chased them away from the fence line and essentially 'herded' them back into 'their' part of the yard! WOW! I was FLOORED! Of course I praised her for her good work...as I always do! But wow! 

Now I've probably just jinxed myself...but I couldn't help but sharing this wonderful new phase in my baby's development! 

Oh...I took her to Petsmart with me about two weeks ago....and boy did she just LOVE it! Talk about people-friendly! (not so much at home with strangers) But she saw kids and she was ALL wanting love! I think she was visiting Heaven!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2012)

Gus grew up with her heat!!!! She's a big girl now!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 25, 2012)

good job! She sounds like she HAS grown up !


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 25, 2012)

Great news   Your 'little' Gus is growing up!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 25, 2012)

That is awesome!  Congratulations! I love watching them work and noticing the little changes.  And in some cases, the BIG changes!


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 25, 2012)

It's been an adventure, but I'm glad things are working out.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------

